# Regarding film graduate film schools



## lazy24 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am looking at applying to the film schools.I looked at the list from hollywood reporter and all the top film schools are very expensive except for UT,austin.Can any one help me here where in the fees is not high but the film school is worth going to..Thanks in advance..


----------



## Drufur (Oct 14, 2012)

What aspect of filmmaking are you going to concentrate on?


----------



## lazy24 (Oct 14, 2012)

@drufur..i am interested in MFA(direction).


----------



## brittak (Feb 18, 2013)

Many programs are very expensive, which is one of the risks people choose to take when they enter those programs. I can say from experience that UT is a great program as well as being hella cheap. Although many other programs look expensive but can be much cheaper if you land a fellowship. Still, film school is no joke. Even at UT, you have to pay for your own films which can be very expensive, especially if you shoot film, which is required for your first year.


----------

